# Violin Nymphs



## Ricardo (Apr 7, 2011)

So I know I don't have a fancy camera like you guys but I did my best with my nikon coolpix S610.

I thought I'd you show one of my violin nymphs! My violins are from guapoalto049 and once again, thanks for the ooth man!

Before I was having troubles feeding them but for some reason they both have been eating crickets just fine so I don't plan on ordering fruit flies anytime soon. My crickets are eating healthy foods, and so I know my little guys are fat and healthy  

They are 3 weeks old. ( Sorry for quality but I can't afford a super good camera :/ )


----------



## warpdrive (Apr 7, 2011)

hey Ricardo,

I think your photos are great regardless of the camera. the nymphs look super cool as well.

Harry


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Apr 7, 2011)

You don't need an expensive camera to show us how cool your gongies are!

They were next on my list of wants but I couldn't find an ooth or L1 in the UK. I'd love a gang of gongies like you.


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 7, 2011)

Slinkytreekreeper said:


> You don't need an expensive camera to show us how cool your gongies are!
> 
> They were next on my list of wants but I couldn't find an ooth or L1 in the UK. I'd love a gang of gongies like you.


I know I can't get over how lucky I am!! But I wouldn't say " gang "

There's only two living ones because the ooth was infected. I was surprised to of found any alive! In fact when I checked I was debating whether or not to throw the ooth out until I saw them climbing around!


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 7, 2011)

And thanks all! These guys are so cute!


----------



## cuervo (Apr 7, 2011)

They look great :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 7, 2011)

Violins are awesome! =)


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 8, 2011)

Amen! Have you tried feeding them mealworms, or one of the other petstore creepy crawlies?


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 8, 2011)

Also, I just read a post from Leeann that mentioned soldier flies were available as larva labeled "Calci-worms". Could try that, too.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=20867&amp;pid=155659&amp;st=0entry155659


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

Im going to see if mealworms work at some point but for now crickets have been working


----------

